# New Beamer pics - new camera testing!



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, took some new pics of Beamie with the new camera.. These are all in auto mode.. i was a bit nervous taking the pics in manual.. or even half manual.. lol Soon.. Soooooonnnn..

enjoy!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

He is so cute! I love the 4th pick especially. I can't wait to see what kinda pics you get once you learn how to use your camers hehe.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beamer is perfect. Just perfect. Love the 3rd one.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Ryan nice shots and a new cute avatar!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the Beamer pics! The third one is my favorite.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Cute pics! He is sure showing you some attitude in the avatar pic!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I like number 4 with the natural light on his face! Enjoy the new camera 

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

#4.. he is actually under my glass coffee table looking up at me.. lol


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Beamer said:


> #4.. he is actually under my glass coffee table looking up at me.. lol


WOW Beamer under glass!! :biggrin1: Nice shot


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5. :biggrin1: My favorite? I think 3. Amazing the difference a camera can make. Have fun with it.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

those are some really cute pics Ryan....cool camera or is it Beamer that makes your camera nice!!!


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

Great pics Ryan! I like the first one because I love the Beamer is holding his chewie!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, great pictures! Beamer is a so cute. His coat looks so silky.


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

Great pictures of Beamer, Ryan! But then you've got a great model. eace:
How are you liking your new Nikon? Those pictures are so sharp that you can count the hair on Beamer's nose. :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Ryan,

Those are great shots!!! Very good definition! :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice Ryan. Beamer sure has alot of Attitude!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I love the first one where he is wrapping his little fingernails around the chewie. Wow, such definition! Great pictures Ryan!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Great pictures of Beamer! So glad you got a you camera so we can get lots pictures of Beamer....can't believe how he is growing!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

OMG Ryan, Beamer is beautiful ...... oops....... sorry, I guess that's not the most masculine word ~ but man oh man he's somethin' else! I'm sure you have said before but I need to ask again what hair products do you use on him?

And that camera is pretty cool! Nice job! Course you can't go wrong with that subject matter :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan,
Beamer always looks like an angel, like he can't do no harm, LOL.
It truly is amazing what a difference a great camera makes, these pics look so crystal clear, as if I'm directly looking at him in person!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures Ryan!
Are you finding the use of it user friendly? Is it hard to get used to?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the pictures! They really came out good. Beamer is a natural in front of the camera too...total superstar!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Ryan,

I know somewhere you probably told us what kind of camera you have BUT I can't remember....???

Great shots - I love the third shot. He is such a cutie.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie, all these pictures were taken on automatic mode - just as simple as a regular point and shoot camera. I am slowly learning how to use it on semi auto...

Marie - It's a Nikon D80.

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

oH MY bEAMER IS SO CUTE - We have missed his pictures!!
He is so clean!! Do you keep him in a box??


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great shots, Ryan! Of course, you do realize, the true test of a camera's worth is getting great shots of a _black_ dog! :biggrin1:


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Beamer is so darn cute!! I love how white he is. Your new camera makes his beautiful coat really stand out 

Anjanette


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Great photos!! They are so sharp! Wow, you can see all the texture in Beamer's coat - which is oh so soft  . He is a cutie!

I think I need a new camera


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

The coffee-table picture is amazing.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Moko said:


> The coffee-table picture is amazing.


I never would have thought it was taken through glass.
(and no finger prints:biggrin1::brick


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Beamer is simply beautiful. You took some great shots!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great photo's Ryan, Beamer is as handsome as ever. Look forward to seeing more as you play with your camera.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What an awesome camera and stunning dog! Keep posting!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ryan, those are great shots. You can really see the difference in quality and definition between your camera and a regular digital camera (like mine). Wow! I think I'll be asking Santa for one this Christmas...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*More Beamer pics!*

Just bought an external flash and the pictures look so much better now that I can tilt the flash up...

Here are some new pics! Enjoy


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Bath time pics!*

Today was bath time!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Beamer is so cute! I love that last picture from your first post! He looks adorable in it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures Ryan! I like how you are keeping him in a longer clip.You must just love your new camera---are you liking it better now and getting used to it?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Beamer is so cute! Great pictures! I LOVE the 4th from the top! Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Your new camera is amazing. Such crisp shots. Beamer is so cute!! He looks like he is enjoying his bath time.:bathbaby:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Beamer is cute and also his pictures.
Well done!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The bath shots are great! Looks like he really doesn't mind a bath...I hope Cricket's the same way. The tzus HATE it. Anyway, like I said before, Beamer is a superstar.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awww, I love that picture of him on the floor with his dog (?) in and the fireplace in the background. 

Beamer is a great photo subject, Ryan! Your photos are really turning out nice.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ryan, These are really great shots of a beautiful Beamer. Did I miss the model of the new camera? I'm in the market and love the way the eyes come out in your photos.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Beamer is such a cutie!! Great pictures!!! Is he a "Pure White"?

Karen


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh , I also really love the one of Beamer in front of the fireplace! He is such a cutie
This just shows me again how much I need a new camera!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Ryan - Beamer Rocks! What a cutie. And lucky to have a great photographer Dad.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan~ Excellent shots of Beamie boy! He's a great subject and it appears you now have a great camera to capture him with!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh - how cute! Great pics - great camera!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the new pictures. The two with tounge hanging out and the bath pictures are my favorites. Great camera, which one did you get???


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ryan, great photos of Beamer. I love the bath shots and ones with his toy. 

I got a point and shoot Canon digital Elph camera as a belated birthday gift last year. I suppose it would be bad form to say I wanted a new digital SLR this year. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ryan,

You're getting really good with your new camera. I love the photos. Of course Beamer is such a great model. I want to kiss his cute little nose.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks all for the nice compliments on Beamie! 

The new camera is a Nikon D80 with a Nikon 18-200 lens. 

Yeah, the new camera does make the photos look somewhat professional.. even though they lose lots of quality when posted here.

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Ryan, great pictures - what a cute guy that Beamer is!!


Ok, now spill.... how is it that your house is so clean, bathroom so perfect, white carpet so white?? Do we live in the same world???? 

Laurie


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Great shots Ryan!! I like them all.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow you're getting good with that camera Ryan! You have a great subject to work with too


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Great shots Ryan! Beamer is such a cutie-pie.

We're in the market for a new camera but the SLRs scare me. How's it going?


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

I have the Nikon D40 and they do take some great pictures. I was afraid to get the D80, I thought the poparotzie {sp] might want to hire me. They are looking for you now. Beamer is beautiful, I love his pink nose and his face is just so round and perfect. How do you get him so white???? My Augie is white and black and he is always kinda brown or tan on white area. What shampoo do you use? Who spoils him, you or Mom????


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Ryan, great photos of Beamer. I love the bath shots and ones with his toy.
> 
> I got a point and shoot Canon digital Elph camera as a belated birthday gift last year. I suppose it would be bad form to say I wanted a new digital SLR this year. :biggrin1:


Susan -
Go for it!! I like have a point and shot available at all times but the DSLR's are fantastic!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo:
Next time I see you I will let you try my Nikon D40.
Sally


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Laurie - yeah, we clean often just so we know there is nothing around for Beamer go get into.. Honestly, the houseis cleaner now that we have Beamer than it was before. lol..

RCKNROB - We use Coat Handler shampoo/conditioner on Beamer.. it has been doing a great job! Only problem i have with it is that its very hard to get into a nice lather..hmmm

To anyone thats interested in getting a DSLR or a regular point and shoot, I would deffinatly go for the DSLR! They are great! My brother is getting the D300 soon, which is a scary camera, as it does not even have an auto mode..lol

Ryan


----------

